# fish are everywhere!!



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

went to p-cola beach around 10:00 and when we got there it looked like mexico. about an hour later a school of _hundreds_ of 10#spanish macks eating the bait out there came by:thumbup:. so i grabbed my rod and found a place to fish and it was awesome! i didn't catch anything, but it was worth trying. later i heard there were a lot more across the street so two hours later we packed up and right now we are thinking about going out there:brows:


----------

